# Silly Ninjas!!! (fun thread)



## Satt (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, after a post Don Roley made recently I decided to start a thread to let everyone just let loose and post whatever silly "ninja" stuff they feel the nessesity of posting. (Plus I want to see this picture Mr. Roley is talking about taking.)

opcorn:

This is a thread for funny pictures, videos, jokes, or anything funny that relates to "ninjas". (no seriousness allowed here)


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 14, 2005)

Yay!

HOWEVER.

The basic rule for NO REAL ULTIMATE POWER that goes for this forum applies to this thread.

We all know ninjas are mammals.

Thank you.  And on that note...


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 15, 2005)

Since there is a thread devoted to silliness, I can post things here from other threads without diverting attention away from the subject.

In this case, I want to address what Dale Seago wrote recently in the rolling thread.



> Damn you, Roley, I can't get away with anything with you around. How can I put forth my insidious tendrils to acquire further power and secretly build my Ninja Empire of Ee-vill, when at every turn I find that your spies are watching? Curse you, I say!!!



Let me make this clear.

*I* am the evil one!!! Do you here me?!?!? *I am the Sith Lord and source of evil on this message board!!!!!!* 

Oh Dale... did you happen to know that I am sitting here smoking a Cuban cigar and sipping a 25 year old single malt Glenfaclas Scotch?

Suffer, Dale, suffer!!!!! 

*Evil* I am *Evil!!!!!*  :2xBird2: 

My minions now grow through the _Don Roley's Evil and Deadly Ninja Clan of Death._ And there are ground level openings for those willing to join.

Ground level positions as lackies and minions are opening as we speak. Post your resume here for consideration.


----------



## Satt (Oct 15, 2005)

I found this funny ninja video. Don't worry, it's not real ultimate power stuff.

http://www.atomfilms.com/af/content/ninja_rent


Check it out!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, amusing.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.megaupload.com/se/?d=020Z0CFB

Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 15, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> The basic rule for NO REAL ULTIMATE POWER that goes for this forum applies to this thread.


 How about http://ninjaburger.com/ ?

*Guaranteed delivery in 30 minutes or less, or we commit Seppuku!*


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 15, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> *I* am the evil one!!! Do you here me?!?!?


Hey there evil one. Maybe you want to put down that cigar and check your spelling....:asian:


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 15, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Hey there evil one. Maybe you want to put down that cigar and check your spelling....:asian:



I blame the single malt. It was a very good single malt. 25 years old.
 :drink2tha


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 15, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I blame the single malt. It was a very good single malt. 25 years old.
> :drink2tha


 I try not to drink anything that is older than me, or even approaching my age...

 Im not that refined.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 16, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I try not to drink anything that is older than me, or even approaching my age...
> 
> Im not that refined.




Are we talking about drinking or dating?  :supcool:


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 16, 2005)

This has nothing much to do with ninjas,but a lot to do with being silly.

My DNA Rocks!!!!!!


----------



## mantis (Oct 16, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> This has nothing much to do with ninjas,but a lot to do with being silly.
> 
> My DNA Rocks!!!!!!


 lol
 man
 this kid is gonna hate you if he sees this when he grows up..
 make sure you dont show it to the girl he brings home, if you want him to get married


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 16, 2005)

Takes after its mom does it?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 16, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> Well, after a post Don Roley made recently I decided to start a thread to let everyone just let loose and post whatever silly "ninja" stuff they feel the nessesity of posting. (Plus I want to see this picture Mr. Roley is talking about taking.)
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> This is a thread for funny pictures, videos, jokes, or anything funny that relates to "ninjas". (no seriousness allowed here)


 

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/wab/kungfu/

For those who haven't yet heard of Chris the Ninja Pirate...


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

"Could you pass the SYRUP! Just pass it, pass the syrup!"


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 17, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Takes after its mom does it?



If I ever find Harry Potter hanging around my neighborhood, he won't need to worry about Valdemort.
 :mp5:

PS- Mantis is obviously a single malt Scotch and/or cuban cigar fan. He gave me negative karma and complained about me taunting him and others. Signed it. I got a good giggle out of it like he obviously meant me to. Thanks!!!! But I will retalitate with more comments about the stuff I have here. Did you know there is a place down near Tokyo station where you can try various bottles of Single malt for about a dollar?

*Evil!!!!!!!!*  :2xBird2:


----------



## Dale Seago (Oct 17, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Did you know there is a place down near Tokyo station where you can try various bottles of Single malt for about a dollar?
> 
> *Evil!!!!!!!!*  :2xBird2:



Oh, now that just totally tears it. 

Cuban cigars. Single-malt tasting for about a buck. You can't do that in bleepin' Scotland, for effin' out loud!!!

*(bonnet in hand, tugging forelock)*

So, beggin' yer indulgence maist kindly, yer lairdship. . .Ah, them entry-level minion positions ye was speirin' aboot. . .Might I be sendin' ye an application by PM? Ah hae some guid references, an' it please yer lairdship. . .


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 17, 2005)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> . . .Ah, them entry-level minion positions ye was speirin' aboot. . .Might I be sendin' ye an application by PM? . . .


Dunno...it's a pretty tough application...I've heard you've gotta write a little something on the _tachinaori hansha_  or some such...:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, I cracked open a fresh, 2 year old bottle of Mead tonite.

     Ahhh.

     Nothing beats that,  nosirree.

 Dale, I have a recipie from the 1500's in my brewing "cookbook" for some scottish "Cock Ale" thats made from a rotting Chicken... can I interest you in a case? :drinkbeer  :barf:  Bet it'd go good with haggas.


----------



## Dale Seago (Oct 18, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> I've heard you've gotta write a little something on the _tachinaori hansha_  or some such...:rofl:



You already covered that one too well yourself - in fact, I passed the text and link to your post around on my dojo discussion list.   :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 18, 2005)

And suddenly...


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 18, 2005)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> You already covered that one too well yourself - in fact, I passed the text and link to your post around on my dojo discussion list. :asian:


I guess I have to learn to be a little more ambiguous. 

But if a door falls off a car, how many pancakes does it take to shingle a doghouse?


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 28, 2005)

Bakaneko ryu ninjutsu!!!!!


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 28, 2005)

Can anyone come up with a caption for this picture?


----------



## Satt (Oct 28, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Can anyone come up with a caption for this picture?


 

"You may take away my gun, but you will NEVER take away my sword!!!!!!!"  
:ninja:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 28, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Can anyone come up with a caption for this picture?



Stop staring at my nipples, I mean it!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

My daughter is going to love the cat image.

For truly silly ninjas, try:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27792


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> My daughter is going to love the cat image.



The weird thing is, I was doing an image search of ninja on Yahoo and that was on the first page of the results!!!


----------



## TimoS (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, I think this should be part of this thread http://www.atomfilms.com/content/ninjai/


----------



## Kizaru (Oct 30, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Can anyone come up with a caption for this picture?


 
?

"Don Roley posing like a maniac outside of local convenience store"???


----------



## Deaf (Oct 31, 2005)

The next villain in the upcoming James Bond Flick...!


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Oct 31, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Bakaneko ryu ninjutsu!!!!!


Is that an official ninja school? :ninja:


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Oct 31, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Can anyone come up with a caption for this picture?


 "Modern Jumonji"  

FN


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 1, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> "Don Roley posing like a maniac outside of local convenience store"???



I have more hair. At least for now.

Has this been covered?

http://www.drmcninja.com/index.html


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 5, 2005)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/plaid.php

Oh no! Argyle Ninja!!!!!!


----------



## Aikido13 (Nov 8, 2005)

found this surfing today..pretty funny short movie. Enjoy!
http://www.atomfilms.com/af/content/ninja_rent


William


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Nov 8, 2005)

I believe that site has been posted already under another thread. You can find that one and many others under... "Silly Ninjas" (I think).

:ninja:
FN


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 8, 2005)

Right you are Fallen. And yes, it is a very funny movie.


----------



## Deaf (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.christaj.com/

Feast your eyes on that one! ...and Don, I think you'll just LOVE her background and history!  


~deaf~


----------



## Satt (Nov 9, 2005)

Deaf said:
			
		

> http://www.christaj.com/
> 
> Feast your eyes on that one! ...and Don, I think you'll just LOVE her background and history!
> 
> ...


 
OH....MY......GOD!!!!! That chick is SOOOOOOO fine!!!!!!!! If I wasn't married I would be on a plane somewhere. Wait, I bet she is married. Oh well, it doesn't matter anyway. :waah:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> OH....MY......GOD!!!!! That chick is SOOOOOOO fine!!!!!!!! If I wasn't married I would be on a plane somewhere. Wait, I bet she is married. Oh well, it doesn't matter anyway. :waah:



Blackbelt in ALL those arts at 28... Impressive.

Koga Ryu, Toshindo and Bujinkan too.  Wow.

Remind me to go train with her.


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Nov 9, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Blackbelt in ALL those arts at 28... Impressive.
> 
> Koga Ryu, Toshindo and Bujinkan too. Wow.
> 
> Remind me to go train with her.


Go train with her! There someone reminded you! artyon: 

:ninja:
FN


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 9, 2005)

Personally, I'd prefer to head to Ozzieland.


----------



## Satt (Nov 9, 2005)

OH...MY...GOD!!!!!!! Did I say that allready??? It's hottie overload!!!!!!! :ubercool:


----------



## taken67 (Nov 25, 2005)

WOW! Those are the most attractive ninjettes i've ever seen. where is that from, and where do i sign up?


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Nov 30, 2005)

Found a link:

http://www.mtuci-vn.net/music/ninja_rap.swf



Have fun Rappin!

:ninja:
FN


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

This isn't really silly in the sense of being funny, but:
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/IRIN/8230c244497b2e672bb84772a43f6418.htm



> Kolelas was mayor of the country's capital, Brazzaville, between 1993 and 1996 after coming second in the 1992 presidential elections, losing to Pascal Lissouba. He founded the Ninja militia in the early 1990s from members of his political party, the Mouvement Congolais pour la D&#233;mocratie et la D&#233;veloppement Integral, with its stronghold in the Pool Department, Kolelas's home region around Brazzaville.
> 
> During fighting in 1993 and 1994, Kolelas and his Ninja militias fought Lissouba and his Cocoyes and Zulu militias.



Very serious stuff with lots of deaths, but..._Congolese ninjas_?


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 12, 2005)

Title this photo.

(Note- despite their attempt to look like us, this is not a Bujinkan group.)


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 12, 2005)

Someone is trying to give realultimatepower some competition.

I think it is funny now. Talk to me in a few months after people have posted it a million times.

http://tanjunryu.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## Kreth (Dec 12, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Title this photo.
> 
> (Note- despite their attempt to look like us, this is not a Bujinkan group.)


Fear the mighty ARMPIT OF DEATH!


----------



## Satt (Dec 12, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Title this photo.
> 
> (Note- despite their attempt to look like us, this is not a Bujinkan group.)


 
Ok, hold on to daddy's arm and don't let go!!!


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jan 6, 2006)

Everything you ever wanted to know about REAL NINJAS -

http://www.youtube.com/w/AMV-Real-Ninjas?v=62msXSpu6-c&feature=Favorites&page=3&t=t&f=b

You're welcome.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jan 6, 2006)

Ninjas Gone Wild
http://www.youtube.com/w/ngw?v=Q93uyLkgSzs&search=ninja

A Day In The Life Of A Ninja
http://www.youtube.com/w/Daily-NInjas?v=yHTaKo0PopY&search=ninja

Ninja Spy
http://www.youtube.com/w/Ninja-Spy?v=AJkm4h2BulI&search=ninja

"Honey, have you seen my banana?"

-------------------------------------------

That should be enough for now.
There's plenty more where those came from.


----------



## Satt (Jan 6, 2006)

I loved a day in the life. That is so TOTALLY true!!! :rofl:


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 2, 2006)

You think I can make this stuff up?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ninja-Assassi...215149628QQcategoryZ10812QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2006)

Now that is funny!  Ninja Rubber Duckies.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Satt (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, if you want to raise your children right, you MUST buy them Ninja Rubber Duckies!!!!!!!


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Feb 2, 2006)

Children? I'm getting some for myself!


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 2, 2006)

What I want to know is what is up with the horns?


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Feb 2, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> What I want to know is what is up with the horns?


 
_Kikakuken_? Maybe a _tengu_ mask?

I'm more concerned about the red tail.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 3, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> What I want to know is what is up with the horns?


Cause ninja are evil, EEEEEEEEEVIL!


----------



## Satt (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a great t-shirt for you guys...





I saw it here...
http://www.phatrags.com/pages/store/skudetail.nhtml?profile=home&uid=10546&returnURL=http%3A//www.phatrags.com/


----------



## TimoS (Feb 24, 2006)

Can ninjas catch colds ? Ask a ninja


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2006)

"They definitely aren't built like people..."  LOL!!!

I think I was laughing hard enough to wake my neighbors...too funny!


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Feb 27, 2006)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> Ninjas Gone Wild
> http://www.youtube.com/w/ngw?v=Q93uyLkgSzs&search=ninja
> 
> A Day In The Life Of A Ninja
> ...


Don't go to **** Link Removed for Content not meeting our requirements for terms of service. **** Very bad site.

:ninja:


----------



## bydand (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my!  Ask a Ninja is too funny.  While there check out his answer about ninja dog training. I had to bookmark that site just to see what comes up next there.  :rofl:


----------



## Kreth (Feb 28, 2006)

As self-appointed President of the newly formed Ninja Anti-Defamation League, I hereby call upon my fellow ninja to fight back against this mockery of our training by so-called mainstream martial artists. I suggest starting threads poking fun at their arts. A few suggested titles:
Terrible Tae Kwon Do
Asinine Aikido
Karateka on Krack.
Go forth, my minions, let none stand in your way!

(Kinda half-serious... The first couple of links in this thread were vaguely amusing, now it's just lame.)


----------



## TimoS (Feb 28, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Karateka on Krack.



You mean like this one ?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> As self-appointed President of the newly formed Ninja Anti-Defamation League...




Does this mean you're in charge of NADs?  ... or is it NADLs? :ultracool


----------



## Kreth (Feb 28, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Does this mean you're in charge of NADs?


Only a couple, and they turned out to be nuts...


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.wimp.com/ninja/

This guy cant be beaten!


----------



## Don Roley (Apr 21, 2006)

Satt said:
			
		

> Here's a great t-shirt for you guys...



Give it to the lady in your life to let her signal you when she is in the mood for some fun.........:ladysman:


----------



## TimoS (Apr 23, 2006)

Do not feed the ninja


----------



## Don Roley (May 2, 2006)

From here on out, whenever someone asks me a question, my response will be, "I'm a ninja!":ninja:


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEmss2lg-ug&dpos=3


I've been away from posting on here for a while. That being said, forgive me if someone already posted this link.


----------



## TimoS (May 18, 2006)

Get a dog to keep the ninja away


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2006)

Who's yer Daddy???? :rofl:

http://www.cafepress.com/ninjaassassin1.7090848


----------



## TimoS (May 24, 2006)

Ninja club at a university

http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3676676a4560,00.html


----------



## Cryozombie (May 30, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Who's yer Daddy???? :rofl:
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/ninjaassassin1.7090848


 
Haha... I disappear for a while and come back and see my very own products linked here... thats amusing to me.  The link is wrong however... 

I wont post the "real" one for fear of angering the Gods of Martialtalk, but here is the Item in question:







They are also availible saying "My Mommy is a Ninja"


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2006)

My visual learning skills are worse than I thought if clicking on that link brings you to a different product than what is pictured...

Hey...is this some kind of Ninja mind trick?


----------



## Cryozombie (May 30, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> My visual learning skills are worse than I thought if clicking on that link brings you to a different product than what is pictured...
> 
> Hey...is this some kind of Ninja mind trick?


 
Nope, just an old page with an old URL... its still there, for now


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2006)

Oh you tricky tricky Ninjas.....


----------



## TimoS (Jun 7, 2006)

Trust your partner


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NMy8kv97oU&search=ask a ninja

Hey, once you black you never go back......._alive!!!_

We ninja are accussed of being driven by hate. But it is really love. *We love killing!* We should better be accused of loving _too_ much, loving to death as the case may be. :inlove: :ninja:


----------



## TimoS (Jul 5, 2006)

This is a clip from some Sho Kosugi ninja movie


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 5, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NMy8kv97oU&search=ask%20a%20ninja
> 
> Hey, once you black you never go back......._alive!!!_
> 
> We ninja are accussed of being driven by hate. But it is really love. *We love killing!* We should better be accused of loving _too_ much, loving to death as the case may be. :inlove: :ninja:


 
Hillarious!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## spinkick (Jul 5, 2006)

hahaha thats actually really funny, Me and a few friend purchased cheaper ninja costumes a whilie back and were running around tackling eachother just for fun.. Me i've been in martial arts for a while and would do forms in the middle of a miejers parking lot or what not.  Also the backflips really got peopels attention.  This is a vidoe I Made on myspace using the nunchaku in a ninja suit for fun tell me what you think

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=692019141&n=2


----------



## TimoS (Aug 14, 2006)

A ninja's dream


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 14, 2006)

TimoS said:
			
		

> A ninja's dream
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYNi4eQK-2c


 
Nice find Timo!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 9, 2007)

Finally a definition of a ninja we can all agree on!

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ninja


----------



## Kreth (Mar 9, 2007)

Under diet:


> Napalm: It makes their indestructible semen just that much more indestructible. They often use their napalm filled semen to rape pirates and cause them grevious amounts of anal pain, which is how pirates came upon the "ARRRR" curse.


:rofl:


----------



## heretic888 (Apr 5, 2007)

Since there's a new TMNT movie out....


----------

